
How To Improve Your Memory To Get Better At Drawing Anime  - artnbizcom
http://www.art-n-biz.com/index.php/our-blog/137-how-to-improve-your-memory-to-get-better-at-drawing-anime
======
mathgladiator
Wow, that's great; I'm writing a CouchDB manga now and I'm suffering through
my lack of artistic skills.

